
AT&T cuts another 1,800 jobs as it finishes fiber-Internet buildout - pseudolus
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/06/att-cuts-another-1800-jobs-as-it-finishes-fiber-internet-buildout/
======
dredmorbius
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20207337](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20207337)

